# Sanitizing Styrofoam Incubator?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm borrowing a styrofoam little giant from a friend this year.  But I need to know how to sanitize it? They havent used it much, or in a few years actually, but I'd still like to do it if it's a good idea. 

Help me out? And what do you think of the little giants? I've heard mixed opinions. This one has a turner.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Wash with liquid detergent, rinse well and put it in the sun for several hours to dry. Make sure your birds cannot get to it!


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

They are the poorest of incubators but still can give you a good hatch, We have had a little giant, now a hovabator and a Montgomery Ward. With the little giant add some lids for humidity at day 18 or wet sponge, when adjusting the temperature when you feel the knob turn the slightest movement STOP!!! check in 30 minutes. keep in a supper controlled temperature area. We did have a 75% plus hatch with the little giant just couldn't let that thing out of my sight for a good two hours waking up at night was murder.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I wash mine out with soapy water. if there is a "problem" with bacteria I disasemble all the hardware on the lid and really clean it well all over with soapy water, then I spray it with a bleach solution, leave it for a half hour, rinse really well, and then let it air dry, preferrably in the sun, but where no wid birds can poop on it. It can take a couple days for the bleach smell to dissipate. Then I spray it with vinegar, let that sit for ten or twenty minutes, rinse well and allow to air dry. Migt sound like overkill but when you have a lot of expensive eggs to set, what is an extra day to get it all sterilized and aired out. When scrubbing it I use the softest toothbrush I can find, and let "soaking" do most of the work to loosen debris. Abrasion can roughen up the styrofoam surface, making it more easily able to hide bacteria, which causes more scrubbing, rougher surface, more bacteria problems. Eventually you just have to break down and buy a new bottom. They are pretty cheap, like $10 or so. For all the work that goes into the hatch, $10 can be a real bargain for a much better hatch.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks. 



egg head said:


> add some lids


what do you mean by "lids"? :shrug: And why did you have to get up every two hours? To check the temperature and humidity?


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I have sprayed with clorox solution , I have used lysol spray also & seem to work I just rinse real good & air dry. Main thing is start out CLEAN


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For humidity, I use the tiny bread foil pans and their plastic lids cut down under the wire with wet sponges in them. Keep in mind there are holes in the bottom for air flow that have to be kept open. 

My Little Giant is easier to regulate than the Hovabator a friend gave me. I like the electronic thermostat better than the bellows one on the Hovabator. I like the bottom on the Hovabator better, the air holes are higher on the sides and you can put more water in it, plus it has a plastic tray. Also its a bit bigger and fits the egg turner I was given with it. I've only used it once and was disappointed - I didn't realize I had humidity problems because of a defective sensor (not the Hovabator's problem) and had a poor hatch. With the incubator I am familiar with, I would have been able to see it was dry more easily. 

I've had some good hatches in the Little Giant still air - haven't had big problems with it keeping the temp steady either. I do keep it in a quiet room without a lot of traffic or drafts. Humidity here is an ongoing problem as our ambient humidity is about 20% most of the year and I am hatching ducks!

Oh! To sterilize, since I set two batches of eggs a year and those a month apart, I wash it carefully with soapy water and let it dry in the sun for an afternoon. Keep the water off the electronics, we ruined a thermostat that way and lost a hatch of eggs when it failed.  Our fault, so I'll pass the lesson on.


----------



## dsarchette (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't use a little giant if it was given to me. We bought a brand new one and it spiked temps all over the place, took it back to get another one that did the same thing, but we had to use it for we had 3 dozen expensive shipped eggs that had to be incubated. You have to really watch the temps and adjust ever so slightly. I put a post on here thinking something was wrong with it and learned it was just the norm for a little giant, and i will have to agree, they are a pain to use. We got a hovabator and just put the water in it set it, and forget it. On day 18 stop turning and days 20 to 22 sometimes 23 we have new chicks with a great hatch rate, not 35% or so like we got with the little giant. Just my experience with one.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I just got a LG and my instruction sheet says to wash with antibactirial soap and not to use anything that will scratch the surface.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I would avoid antibacterial soap. They have learned that after a certain amount of time, the antibacterial substance becomes a film that encourages bacterial growth.
Stick with bleach or hydrogen peroxide to be safe.


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

Lids, off old jars just filled with water or as mentioned a sponge.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I am using a LG right now. Have had 2 eggs hatch outta 10 still have 24 hours to go to be sure all are done though. Biggest problem was keeping the humidity stable, next time i get ready to incubate will have an auto turner and see if that helps stabilize humidity. Doubt I will get a better one then what I have since I don't plan to hatch often. Cleaning it should be a breeze rinse out debris, bit of Clorox spray and sun to dry. We used Clorox spray to sanitize the surgery room so should be just fine for this.


----------

